# Red Alder felling precaution



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

They can split vertically and jackknife and have maimed and killed. Carry a strong chain and a name brand padlock and chain it just above your cuts. Also never cross the line of the horizontal cut, move around the relief edge/drop side if transitioning to the opposite side


----------

